# Expat dubai blog - advice and comments?



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just started a blog about our journey moving to Dubai!! Please check it out and let me know your thoughts. LINK IN SIGGY BELOW  

This forum was a life saver for us, whilst prepping for the move and wanted to provide some useful information and a further research for all upcoming expats to the region 

Comments welcome on our blog and please if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi, I use Tapatalk app to access the forum and it doesn't display signatures from the Web - based forum - worth keeping in mind if you want folks to follow the link (but they can't see it!)..


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Hi, I use Tapatalk app to access the forum and it doesn't display signatures from the Web - based forum - worth keeping in mind if you want folks to follow the link (but they can't see it!)..


No, you cannot self-publicise your blog anwhere other than the signature line - see rule 10.



> Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, no large text size etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Hi, I use Tapatalk app to access the forum and it doesn't display signatures from the Web - based forum - worth keeping in mind if you want folks to follow the link (but they can't see it!)..


Tapatalk will always give a reduced version of the forum, this is done to 'persuade' users to experience and benefit from the full Desktop version of the site.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Fair enough I was just commenting that I couldn't see the signature in Tapatalk, in case was useful for OP to know


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I say this with kindness...

I realize it's probably a work-in-progress, but you did put it out there, so since you asked:

Your title graphic reads as "Our Life Dubai" and not "Our Dubai Life", and I couldn't find/access your blog posts. Not sure if they're actually there or if there's a technical issue on my end.

I counted at least four typos or grammatical errors in your About Us section, and you lost me at "Luxury Lifestyle...". But to be fair, I'm probably not your target demographic.

Finally, for the couple of minutes I tried to find some content, I sensed grand aspirations but not a lot of substance.

Did you do any research on other blogs, both active and abandoned? I briefly (for the better part of a morning) considered spending my days drinking coffee and writing a blog (food intolerances / cultural differences / life in Dxb / bla bla bla) in my abundant spare time after landing in Dubai. I then went online, looked around at what had already been put out there and realized that I had nothing to say that hadn't already been said, albeit with poorer grammar. 

I also had enough self-awareness to realize that even though I loved the sound of my own voice, it wasn't necessary to add even more noise to an already incredibly hot and noisy arena filled with the mostly awful sounds of whistles, air horns, vuvuzelas, and the people inevitably unable to refrain from overindulging and then spewing all over the place.

Looking back, I'm glad I didn't bother. Writing, when done well, is a huge sucker of time. I'm just one of MANY in a long line of people who came and went in a much shorter time than I expected or planned for. I have great memories of my time in Dubai and wouldn't trade those for hours spent hunched over a laptop, pulling at my hair over the turn of a phrase, and worrying about my next blog post on a blog that in all likelihood was never going to be read by more than a handful of people.

Having said that, if you feel you have something of value to add that hasn't already been said or done, then by all means - go for it! Your closest friends and family will probably support you in your endeavor and give you all the positive encouragement you need. 


Sorry I don't have anything nicer to say... but you DID ask.






Laduree said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just started a blog about our journey moving to Dubai!! Please check it out and let me know your thoughts. LINK IN SIGGY BELOW
> 
> ...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's a time to answer and a time to not say much


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well no FourAgreements is right and they DID ask for feedback. To be honest I zoned out at 'Luxury Lifestyle' thinking - oh no not another one. These things are two a penny here and EVERYONE is a blogger about something. Thing is, you have to consider what is going to make yours different and stand out from the crowd. 

The luxury aspect has been done to death, it's just not interesting.

I really wish people would look beyond the glitz of the place and get to the nuts and bolts and really cool stuff.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well no FourAgreements is right and they DID ask for feedback. To be honest I zoned out at 'Luxury Lifestyle' thinking - oh no not another one. These things are two a penny here and EVERYONE is a blogger about something. Thing is, you have to consider what is going to make yours different and stand out from the crowd.
> 
> The luxury aspect has been done to death, it's just not interesting.
> 
> I really wish people would look beyond the glitz of the place and get to the nuts and bolts and really cool stuff.


Agreed - I would much rather read where I can get a decent cup of tea for 1 dirham - rather than the 46 AED that I once paid for a cup of tea served in a paper cup in DIFC - or the hidden gems of restaurants and cafes that serve amazing food that does not break the bank (an amazing, authentic South Indian thali for 18 AED in Karama, for instance).


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. 

Taken onboard the comments and understand the points raised. Looking to have a blog that covers a wide range of topics and post, not just focused on one area.

Thanks again - its a work in progress thats in a very early stage of development (2 days and counting) and hopefully will be able able to develop and provide useful content swell as personal experiences etc.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed - I would much rather read where I can get a decent cup of tea for 1 dirham - rather than the 46 AED that I once paid for a cup of tea served in a paper cup in DIFC - or the hidden gems of restaurants and cafes that serve amazing food that does not break the bank (an amazing, authentic South Indian thali for 18 AED in Karama, for instance).


OMG those little Indian places in Karama are amazing! Meal for 2 for about 40 dhs and the food is delicious. See I love all the 'off the beaten track' things. Ravi's butter chicken is amazing as well. Yahala's in Karama is fantastic for Lebanese food and I always chuckle at their 'French faries' typo in the menu.

See I always give visitors a list of things to do away from the tourist attractions, as there's so much more to the place.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I had a look through your blog and I think you should've "put some meat on the bones" before putting it out for a wider audience. I didn't feel the love for writing and photography. 
There are so many blogs out there. What new and unique have you got to offer that isn't already out there? When I have been bored I've trawled through lots of blogs and been disappointed with most of them. 

I used to love reading https://homesickandheatstruck.com/
What a shame the writer moved back home...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

As a slightly more weary and cynical internet user (for over 20 years). One who is not generally a fan of all this nu-media and the bloggosphere, as it often gives people who have not a lot to say, a lot of space to say it, and a large arena to share it in.

I'm not really sure what or who your target audience is. Is it supposed to be just a gloat at all your "loser friends" back in the UK? Or patronising advice for people who already live here? (It you want patronising advice, I find this forum excels at this).

Some of your advice is erroneous... driving for instance... you can drive, on your UK license, but perhaps you will have to hire a car. Purchasing a car will require residence etc. And don't get me started about estate agents. Your views seem quite tempered, almost forgiving, compared to many that have had to deal with them on more than one occasion since arriving.

If it is just another "look at us, we live in Dubai" blog, then I'm sure your friends and family will love it... though it would seem that facebook would be a simpler way for you to achieve this (and I am no fan of facebook).

No offence intended... you did ask...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed - I would much rather read where I can get a decent cup of tea for 1 dirham - rather than the 46 AED that I once paid for a cup of tea served in a paper cup in DIFC - or the hidden gems of restaurants and cafes that serve amazing food that does not break the bank (an amazing, authentic South Indian thali for 18 AED in Karama, for instance).


Isn't there a "Adventures with a frying pan" or similar that reviews those places?

Yep, this is her Frying Pan Adventures - Dubai Food, Restaurant & Culture Tours


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> I really wish people would look beyond the glitz of the place and get to the nuts and bolts.


But if we wrote about some of the stuff either people wouldn't believe us or we'd end up arrested and deported!


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

notdave said:


> As a slightly more weary and cynical internet user (for over 20 years). One who is not generally a fan of all this nu-media and the bloggosphere, as it often gives people who have not a lot to say, a lot of space to say it, and a large arena to share it in.
> 
> I'm not really sure what or who your target audience is. Is it supposed to be just a gloat at all your "loser friends" back in the UK? Or patronising advice for people who already live here? (It you want patronising advice, I find this forum excels at this).
> 
> ...


I have stated the following : 

"Don't get caught out with driving! You can’t get a drivers licence or drive in Dubai until you have your residency visa in your passport (if you enter on a work visa, NOT a holiday makers visa, on arrival)"

The info I have provided is absolutely correct - only went through this debacle within the last 8 month! -You can only hire a car if are on a tourist visa, not applying for residency! Not sure I know many people, that can just outright buy a car within the few hours of arriving however I guess that same should and would apply!!! 

I have yet to post anything remotely gloating not sure if this is linked back to me having committed a cardinal sin, of using the word 'luxury' in a three line about me -section. 

I should have had the blog in pristine state and by the looks of things created an an oracle for everyone, before putting out in the big bad world .. Thanks for all your constructive comments however and as kindly put by one user, 'Sure our family and friends will find the info useful!' Good job -


Thanks all and please delete this thread


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Laduree said:


> Thanks all and please delete this thread


Hi,
There is no need to delete the thread - it can remain.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Well technically if you're applying for residency you are still on a visit visa so car hire works - you can transfer your licence (if from a qualifying country) to a UAE licence the day you get your visa stamped and continue with the rental, or buy or drive a privately owned vehicle.

Good luck with your blog and don't be discouraged, if you enjoy writing it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Well technically if you're applying for residency you are still on a visit visa so car hire works - you can transfer your licence (if from a qualifying country) to a UAE licence the day you get your visa stamped and continue with the rental, or buy or drive a privately owned vehicle.
> 
> Good luck with your blog and don't be discouraged, if you enjoy writing it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks


Depends!
If you enter UAE on a work visa - then you cannot drive until you get a UAE driving licence.
If you enter as a visitor (and do visa runs until you get a job) - then you can drive until your visitor visa is converted to a work visa - then you need to get a UAE licence to continue driving here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

it depends is exactly why instructional blogs here are tricky  that and the potential jail time..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> But if we wrote about some of the stuff either people wouldn't believe us or we'd end up arrested and deported!


I don't mean 'that' stuff, I meant off the beaten track sort of thing.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Well technically if you're applying for residency you are still on a visit visa so car hire works - you can transfer your licence (if from a qualifying country) to a UAE licence the day you get your visa stamped and continue with the rental, or buy or drive a privately owned vehicle.
> 
> Good luck with your blog and don't be discouraged, if you enjoy writing it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks


You just have to remember, that if you've been hiring a car on a tourist visa, the minute you get your residency and exchange your license, you MUST inform the car hire company. Otherwise you're technically driving illegally and can be fined 5,000 and get 30 days jail for it.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> you can transfer your licence (if from a qualifying country) to a UAE licence the day you get your visa stamped


In Dubai, Emirates ID is needed for license transfer, and the ID will come some days/weeks after the issuance of the visa.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The EID application letter is accepted (maybe not every time?) until EID is issued. tangentastic..


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> The EID application letter is accepted (maybe not every time?) until EID is issued. tangentastic..


Unfortunately, that does not work when converting the drivers license. RTA needs the original Emirates ID.

(Maybe not every time, but when my wife converted her license in December, they did, so she had to wait.)


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Laduree said:


> I have stated the following :
> 
> "Don't get caught out with driving! You can’t get a drivers licence or drive in Dubai until you have your residency visa in your passport (if you enter on a work visa, NOT a holiday makers visa, on arrival)"
> 
> ...


Erm... sry.. didn't mean to touch any nerves... but.. you did say... and let me quote:



Laduree said:


> Comments welcome on our blog and please if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


Which, as far as I am aware, is what it says on the tin. A very wise man I once worked with told me "You should never to ask a question that you don't want to hear the answer to."

I stand by the comments that I made... 

1) Re driving:
I worked with a colleague who, for a couple of years, had his emirates ID, residency etc... and still rented a car with his UK driving license... I have *NO* idea how or why or whatever... 
One of the things I have learned after a few years here is that everybody's Dubai journey varies considerably. It appears that *no* advice is hard and fast, nor cast in stone. Depending on the prevailing conditions, mood and/or circumstances, your mileage may vary... per week/month/day... whatever resistance or requirements you meet at the officialdom you have to deal with on whatever occasion for whatever purposes... are the ones you have to deal with.

2) Re the USP (unique selling point(s)) of your blog... and the magic of the blogospehere.
Apologies if when you asked for comments, you were fishing for compliments only. The fact that I didn't realise that your blog is actually *like totes amayzeballs* is obviously some shortcoming on my part. Through my jaded reading of the same old stuff all over the internet for the last 20 years, I obviously missed the specialness of your blog. The fact that I couldn't work out what your target audience is... is obviously my fault and obviously (yes very obviously) I am not it.

Also bear in mind, that as a "fresh off the boat" arrival in Dubai, your amusing, apparent advice, to many of us "several/many times home hunters" here is *extremely* amusing! I have been here for a few years longer than I have been a member of this forum... so, don't take that as *any* indication on anything... As I said... your almost fluffy-bunnies attitude towards estate agents shows your lack of dealing with them. Most of us here would happily drive most of the ones we have dealt with, out into the desert and dig the holes to hide the bodies in, without batting an eyelid.

But... hey, welcome to the sandpit. The glitzy attitude usually lasts for 6 months to 2 years, then the jaded reality of it all starts to creep in. That or you start to think that Saffron brunch is a civilised Friday afternoon out!

I stand by the most important claim of my whole post.

If it is patronising, yet reliable, advice that you want... Expatforum is the place to be. There are literally thousands of years of experience on here (many of these are held by Rascal and a few others :heh. To turn up on here after being here for less than a year, offering advice... erm... hang on... I recall an article about this on a serious news site... Wise old sage shares experience.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Laduree said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps you could proofread prior to posting? There appear to be quite a few grammar/punctuation errors.

Spelling of names of places should also be checked - Jumeirah, not Jumeriah (extract below from blog)
"villas of down town Dubai or Jumeriah beach. "


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing kills a blog quicker for me than poor grammar and spelling. 

Beyond that, NotDave's observation that everyone's journey in Dubai is different is true. Like many (most?) people I came here on a tourist visa and lived off it for a few weeks until my work/residency visa was granted and hired a car on my UK license from day one and when the visa was granted I popped into the rental agency with copies of the new license. Your blog, however, gives off the impression that everyone has to suffer the same driving issue you did, which is not true. 

You moved to the Greens, which is great. I lived there for several years. Not sure why you think people claim it's out of the way given the location right on Sheikh Zayed? Perhaps you were confused by people thinking you were referring to the Green Community, which is indeed way out of the way? Nonetheless, a much more relevant and useful blog post would be one that directly compared the various popular expat communities. The pros and cons to the Marina or JLT or the Greens or Tecom or JVC or JVT or Motor City or Ranches or Downtown or Business Bay or Jumeirah (1, 2 and 3) or Umm Suqeim (1, 2 and 3) or Mirdiff. Why pick one over the other? Now that is something useful to incoming expats. 

You may have a specific lifestyle in mind and have little interest in the more ordinary parts of Dubai or the hidden secrets of Old Dubai. That's fine. But be upfront about it so people know they're reading your equivalent of Emirates' inflight magazine feature on a random city it flies to. 

But a blog devoted to informing people about Dubai has its credibility based on the information you give, and the more information you provide the better. So far there's very little information in your blog. Compare the supermarkets. Compare the restaurants. Check out the old parts of town and discover you can have a great Lebanese meal for under 50/head and how it compares to a fancy Lebanese in Downtown where you spend 150/head. There's an amazing diversity of options in Dubai, and the UAE, and the big shame is that so many Western expats are ignorant of Dubai outside the high-cost south end of town and the malls.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> No, you cannot self-publicise your blog anwhere other than the signature line - see rule 10.





LesFroggitts said:


> Tapatalk will always give a reduced version of the forum, this is done to 'persuade' users to experience and benefit from the full Desktop version of the site.


Computer says: "NO"


----------

